# Donor withdrawn



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever had a donor withdrawn?  

I got an no reply email tonight saying my donor has a condition (but not saying what it could be) and I should seek medical advice etc etc.  I have sent an email and will find out more tomorrow.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh gosh I don't know but didn't want to read n run

Can u call them Tomoz? Have u had treatment with his sperm? 

They must give u more info - otherwise ur mind will be going over time xxx


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply-yes I have had treatment with the sperm.  I got an email this morning and am in contact with the clinic now.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

I suppose it could be something that he has only just found out or diagnosed with - but a worrying time for u.

At what point of treatment are you? X


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

No there has been a baby born with a defect-I need to find out further information.


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

patty cake. did you find out more? Very worrying as we have used donor sperm too. What an awful way for them to inform you.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

I'm unable to use the embryos at the moment because they need to do more tests.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Patty I'm so sorry to see this   Are they keeping you informed ? Have they arranged for any counselling ? It's very important that you are supported during this.

xx


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Patty - are you wanting to use the embryos very soon? Do you already have a child with this donor?

It doesn't sound like the clinic are telling you much of use just worrying you more by telling in dribs and drabs. I really hope they tell you what the actual problem is very soon so you can decide what to do. I really feel for the person whose had the baby with issues from this donor. It must be horrendous for her. Its so hard trusting a clinic and a stranger for the most important things in our lives.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi
How awful.
My lo is ds baby. When born there were some issues that have mostly resolved but there were concerns it was something.
The worry you feel as a mother with a potentially I'll child is awful add in Sprinkling of ds use guilt and omg!
So though hard right now, I would say it's best to wait and find out conclusions before progression else you'll always have itbatbrhw back of your mind when actually once born the donor should have been long gone from your mind!

Good luck. 

Out of interest did you use a British bank?


----------



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Pattycake,

What a nightmare.

On one of my IVF cycles I received an email from CRYOS informing me the donor I had chosen (and paid for) had a medical condition and a child had to be terminated due to defects.  I decided not to go ahead with the donor and asked to change (just prior to treatment).  They wouldn't refund me and I had to pay for another.  This is so wrong.

Good luck xx


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. No I haven't been offered any counselling, but I think it's a good idea.  If anyone knows someone good in London please PM me.  I've been really affected by it and feel very depressed the last few days.  The waiting is very hard and the lack of support is very isolating.  It is also my genetic material they have on hold, not just the donor.


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Patty - I hope you find a counsellor. Your clinic really should provide someone. I really hope you get some answers ASAP. I understand how awful this must be as your eggs are fertilised with this donor sperm so at risk too and more eggs are not easy to come by. fingers crossed for a quick resolution. which sperm bank did you use?


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Patty cake any news?  I've been thinking of you and hope your OK.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

The only news is that they now know they know they  can't take the "condition" off 100% but will try to find more out more information.  I therefore don't have access to my embryos.


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

that's so awful. I hope your getting support from people around you. Must be so worrying.


----------

